# MTO - MotorCycle Holdings



## System (30 March 2016)

Motorcycle Holdings owns and operates Australia's largest motorcycle dealership with 34 franchises across Queensland, New South Wales and the Australian Capital Territory. 

It is anticipated that MTO will list on the ASX during April 2016.

http://www.teammoto.com.au


----------



## debtfree (8 May 2021)

I was quite surprised there has been no post as of yet, so I better throw a chart in here to kick it off. Chart wise it does look promising.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 September 2022)

The analysts all upgraded this piglet 2 days ago to a strong buy. 

Oh to be anal. 

Up about 13% on a tasty t/o. and is ex div. One of my luckier acquisitions of late. It is all about luck or being able to access information ahead of the market.






gg


----------



## divs4ever (23 September 2022)

almost tempted to buy some last week  but missed my target price  , will probably have to wait for the economy to officially tank


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

MTO is my fourth pick in the full year  ,

 i do not hold this one yet 

but think economic conditions ( in Australia ) will have some looking to cut transportation costs , and going for two wheels is one strategy  ( and  more incentive to keep older models in running condition )

 i see a growth vector  in electric bikes and scooters ( i hold VMT ) that can be included at reasonable expenditure


----------

